# Help! Young rabbit siblings fighting



## Sophie French Lop Mum (Mar 15, 2020)

I woke up this morning to find fur everywhere and some spots of blood. It looks like Lottie has some bite marks in her ear.

They were absolutely inseparable until now. Always lying with each other and grooming each other. They are sisters - French lops, and are 17 weeks old.

Truffle has been becoming more and more confident... she was the shy one who was more prone to panicking and Lottie has always been very chilled.

I don't know what has gone wrong. What could be the causes of this?


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 15, 2020)

At 17 weeks (4months), their hormones have probably started to kick in. Causing territorial problems, and one of your rabbits is likely being more dominant the other. 

Once they are spayed, if you plan on doing so, their hormones will calm down and bonding them should be easier (spaying helps prevent cancer, hormones and false pregnancies and more I think).

They’re very pretty


----------



## zuppa (Mar 15, 2020)

Nothing wrong, they're just not babies anymore and their baby ' bond' doesn't count. They will continue fighting for dominance now I would suggest separating them asap as they can seriously damage each other.
You can try bonding them again after spaying and you'll have to wait 6-8 weeks after that, or if you don't want to spay them they will calm down after 1 year old maybe you can try bonding them again, otherwise females are often quite territorial and not easy to bond.


----------



## Sophie French Lop Mum (Mar 15, 2020)

Thank you I will be getting them spayed when they are old enough


----------



## Preitler (Mar 15, 2020)

You could arrange their living quarters so that they can get out of of each others eyes for hours, like sectioning off parts of their run with cardboard dividers with at least 2 openings/tunnels.

Now is a trying time, spring fever, there's a lot of action and some tufts of fur in my hutches and in the yard too (right now I have 5 intact does, a pair and a trio)

I do not seperate my does unless there's some emergency, but arrange their hutches (each group has 2 hutches, connected with a tunnel) so they can sort out their hierachy, that is a normal thing to do, even if hard to watch. Sometimes seperating them can be necessary, that's your decision to make.

Mine are 2 groups because I think it would be close to impossible to unite them, at least there wasn't an incentive to try it seriously. Some go into full-out berserk mode instantly. But those does aren't going to be spayed.


----------



## zuppa (Mar 15, 2020)

Preitler said:


> You could arrange their living quarters so that they can get out of of each others eyes for hours, like sectioning off parts of their run with cardboard dividers with at least 2 openings/tunnels.
> 
> Now is a trying time, spring fever, there's a lot of action and some tufts of fur in my hutches and in the yard too (right now I have 5 intact does, a pair and a trio)
> 
> ...


Well from your comments I think you are very savvy and experienced rabbit person and have lots of experience I learn a lot from you, thanks for sharing your tips with us, but in this situation I think you have completely different needs as you need to keep your does intact for breeding and it is easier for you when they are bonded in pairs/trios so you go with letting them sorting their problems while they are still young and also you select your girls leaving baby-girls that are most suitable for bonding with their mothers, that is really smart and all but your situation is very different, as OP only has only two rabbits and can't do selection leaving just best of baby-girls with mother. It is very different from what you have and plan with your rabbits.


----------



## Sophie French Lop Mum (Mar 15, 2020)

This evening Truffle has been mounting Lottie and biting her back for dominance. I've made a loud noise when she has done this to shock her into stopping... but I feel uncomfortable about continuing this.

I am letting one free roam while the other is in the hutch during the day and swapping them around at night so that both get time out of the hutch. It's the best I can do at the moment.

I feel sorry for Lottie bless her


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 15, 2020)

Their baby "bond" is not going to keep them "bonded". I suggest getting them spayed once they hit 5 months. Until then, I would separate them and put them in completely different rooms. After they are spayed you will need to wait 2 weeks, and then put them in cages 6 inches apart for another 2 weeks. After those 4 weeks, you can restart the bonding process. Here is a link and video on bonding rabbits: https://rabbitsindoors.weebly.com/bonding-bunnies.html


----------



## zuppa (Mar 15, 2020)

Sophie French Lop Mum said:


> This evening Truffle has been mounting Lottie and biting her back for dominance. I've made a loud noise when she has done this to shock her into stopping... but I feel uncomfortable about continuing this.
> 
> I am letting one free roam while the other is in the hutch during the day and swapping them around at night so that both get time out of the hutch. It's the best I can do at the moment.
> 
> I feel sorry for Lottie bless her


You should separate them asap don't wait when it comes to tornado it will be very difficult to bond them again after a major fight as they will remember it. Fights can be very bad I know you still think they are nice and friendly and sisters but it can be really bad and can take seconds so don't risk it please


----------



## Sophie French Lop Mum (Mar 15, 2020)

zuppa said:


> You should separate them asap don't wait when it comes to tornado it will be very difficult to bond them again after a major fight as they will remember it. Fights can be very bad I know you still think they are nice and friendly and sisters but it can be really bad and can take seconds so don't risk it please



Ok I'm going to fully separate them. One will be in the hutch while the other is free roaming and I'll swap them around so they both get some freedom. I will also make sure that they cannot see each other. Unfortunately I cant put them in separate rooms but I can do this.


----------



## zuppa (Mar 15, 2020)

I don't know what your setup looks like but you can keep them in the same room just put a piece of cardboard or something between their cages it works too


----------



## Sophie French Lop Mum (Mar 16, 2020)

So I haven't managed to block the hutch area so they cant see each other yet... but I'm finding it strange that they are choosing to be close to each other... even Lottie who is the one being bullied actually wants to be near Truffle. 

Any rabbit psychologists here?


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 16, 2020)

Since they have been together they will want to stay together, that is why they are laying beside each other. I would keep that set up and not put a piece of cardboard in between them if they are choosing to lay by one another. But, if any aggression arises (biting through cage bars, pulling on bars, growling, etc.) you will need to put the cardboard up. I might have missed this, but are you planning on getting them spayed?


----------



## Sophie French Lop Mum (Mar 16, 2020)

Theo said:


> Since they have been together they will want to stay together, that is why they are laying beside each other. I would keep that set up and not put a piece of cardboard in between them if they are choosing to lay by one another. But, if any aggression arises (biting through cage bars, pulling on bars, growling, etc.) you will need to put the cardboard up. I might have missed this, but are you planning on getting them spayed?



Yep they are 4 months old and will be spayed at 5 months 

I haven't seen any aggression while they are separate so I'm really glad I don't have to start messing around with cardboard!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 16, 2020)

Perfect! I really like your hutch, where did you get it?


----------



## Sophie French Lop Mum (Mar 16, 2020)

Theo said:


> Perfect! I really like your hutch, where did you get it?



After getting a really disappointing one online (which I later gave to a wildlife rescue charity) I actually found this one at pets at home! Was shocked!


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 16, 2020)

I think you should let them be by each other like you are now but still have them separate. The are supper cute though! Also if lottie wants to be by truffel, they might just be working things out. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 16, 2020)

They may do well separated but nearby. However, just because they lie near each other when they are separated does NOT necessarily mean they want to be near each other. It depends on how they act when they are _not_ separated. Sometimes (not always) that type of laying 'on the border' (so to speak) is to take claim of their territory. It is a way to say, "you may be in your territory, but this right here is _my _territory."

So long as they seem compatible while separated, it is fine to keep them in vicinity of each other.


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 16, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> They may do well separated but nearby. However, just because they lie near each other when they are separated does NOT necessarily mean they want to be near each other. It depends on how they act when they are _not_ separated. Sometimes (not always) that type of laying 'on the border' (so to speak) is to take claim of their territory. It is a way to say, "you may be in your territory, but this right here is _my _territory."
> 
> So long as they seem compatible while separated, it is fine to keep them in vicinity of each other.


Never heard that before but it makes total sense!


----------



## Sophie French Lop Mum (Mar 17, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> They may do well separated but nearby. However, just because they lie near each other when they are separated does NOT necessarily mean they want to be near each other. It depends on how they act when they are _not_ separated. Sometimes (not always) that type of laying 'on the border' (so to speak) is to take claim of their territory. It is a way to say, "you may be in your territory, but this right here is _my _territory."
> 
> So long as they seem compatible while separated, it is fine to keep them in vicinity of each other.



Thank you, I was thinking along those lines too. I will observe them further but I do think that Truffle is keeping an eye on her sister to remind her that she is still there and is still the boss.


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 17, 2020)

Well, good luck, they might be territorial for a bit longer but they will work it out eventually!


----------



## Sophie French Lop Mum (Mar 17, 2020)

A series of events led to Lottie and Truffle having contact. Lottie bowed her head and Truffle groomed her for 5 minutes ish. They then parted ways and are lying down in my living room. I am watching them very carefully for any signs of aggression from Truffle but at the moment they are ok. I will still keep them separate but might let them have brief contact if they continue this way.


----------



## Sophie French Lop Mum (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 17, 2020)

That is a cute picture! Also a good idea!


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 17, 2020)

They are so adorable together!


----------



## zuppa (Mar 17, 2020)

What a beautiful picture of them both 

You know, I have two unfixed females mother Bernie (1 year 9 months) and her daughter Harley (10 months old), they are bonded since Christmas so nearly 3 months now, Harley inherited her dad's character he's extremely peaceful and well-tempered rabbit and she shows respect to her mother but I feel that she's not happy in this bond. I keep watching them and think I will split them and will bond Bernie to a fixed male, she's also first in line for spaying (it's just money question I have more rabbits to be fixed but she will be definitely first, I am going to fix two girls same day one is Bernie and other is Smokey in my avatar). She is a nice girl but she's very bossy and requests so much grooming when she doesn't get enough there's some Harley's fur I keep finding in their place when coming to clean it. And overall Harley is definitely less active with her she was happier when she was on her own.

I am busy building a new larger enclosure at the moment and keep them together as don't have much room at the moment also I am not sure maybe they just need more time to sort out their issues they also look very bonded when they are laying side by side.

I think that Truffle grooms Lottie because she wants her to groom her back that's exactly what Bernie does she grooms Harley with a great enthusiasm.

Here's a pic of my girls, Bernie is a cream


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 17, 2020)

zuppa said:


> What a beautiful picture of them both
> 
> You know, I have two unfixed females mother Bernie (1 year 9 months) and her daughter Harley (10 months old), they are bonded since Christmas so nearly 3 months now, Harley inherited her dad's character he's extremely peaceful and well-tempered rabbit and she shows respect to her mother but I feel that she's not happy in this bond. I keep watching them and think I will split them and will bond Bernie to a fixed male, she's also first in line for spaying (it's just money question I have more rabbits to be fixed but she will be definitely first, I am going to fix two girls same day one is Bernie and other is Smokey in my avatar). She is a nice girl but she's very bossy and requests so much grooming when she doesn't get enough there's some Harley's fur I keep finding in their place when coming to clean it. And overall Harley is definitely less active with her she was happier when she was on her own.
> 
> ...


They are pretty too! I have never seen a lop with the colors harley has, she is super pretty!


----------



## zuppa (Mar 17, 2020)

bunnylove2024 said:


> They are pretty too! I have never seen a lop with the colors harley has, she is super pretty!


Thanks! She's a beauty! Her dad is a lionhead he's also harley and her fur is exceptionally thick and silky she looks like a fat girl but she isn't fat it's her gorgeous coat, very beautiful


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 17, 2020)

She looks like a harlequin mix! She is so pretty, Bernie is a perfect color too... they are complimentary bunnies!


----------



## zuppa (Mar 17, 2020)

Thanks! Sorry for spamming your thread OP!


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 17, 2020)

Yeah me too, should of started a different chat... sorry


----------



## Jas (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi 2 of my rabbits are siblings, I got them on 15th of March when they were about a month old max. They have grown since then but still drink milk from syringe once in the morning and once in the evening. During day time they feed on Dried grass, Hay and pellets. They love coriander, carrots and french beans. My sofa is often their dancing and jumping ground and they run and jump on it while I am sitting next to them. Yesterday on 15th April they were playing as normal and seemed very happy. Suddenly they were chasing each other in small circles and fell off the sofa. Then they were like face to face and I heard a scream. I got worried and separated them, cuddled them and they were fine. Later when I was in the wash room they started again and my 29 year old son tried to separate them with his hands. Knowingly or accidentally one of them bit him on his hand. Can any one explain this behaviour? Anything to worry about? My Vet is too busy due to lock down and I need advise. Of course they were together whole night peacefully. Morning also went well. there after they were again put in the cage. Lunch time I opened the cage and they were moving around and suddenly one was chasing the other at high speed. I just commanded NO, NO and they both settled. I am sharing today lunch time pics of them.


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 16, 2020)

I can't help you, but they are so cute.


----------



## zuppa (Apr 16, 2020)

Jas said:


> Hi 2 of my rabbits are siblings, I got them on 15th of March when they were about a month old max. They have grown since then but still drink milk from syringe once in the morning and once in the evening. During day time they feed on Dried grass, Hay and pellets. They love coriander, carrots and french beans. My sofa is often their dancing and jumping ground and they run and jump on it while I am sitting next to them. Yesterday on 15th April they were playing as normal and seemed very happy. Suddenly they were chasing each other in small circles and fell off the sofa. Then they were like face to face and I heard a scream. I got worried and separated them, cuddled them and they were fine. Later when I was in the wash room they started again and my 29 year old son tried to separate them with his hands. Knowingly or accidentally one of them bit him on his hand. Can any one explain this behaviour? Anything to worry about? My Vet is too busy due to lock down and I need advise. Of course they were together whole night peacefully. Morning also went well. there after they were again put in the cage. Lunch time I opened the cage and they were moving around and suddenly one was chasing the other at high speed. I just commanded NO, NO and they both settled. I am sharing today lunch time pics of them.


Hi. Did you check their sexes already? From what you described they could be both boys and what you witnessed will continue and will escalate into a serious fight so it would be best to separate them right now, you can neuter them when your vet will be available and wait 2 months after that so hormones calm down, then you can try bonding them so they can stay together again, but no guarantee they will bond especially if they had a major fight and will remember that. 

You can't keep two males together because they can kill each other. With some exceptions some rabbits can be very calm and friendly, but most of boys would fight for dominance when mature.

Your son got injured because it was his mistake that he tried to separate them with his bare hands, he should use dustpan or broom or something but never do it with bare hands. You can check if they have any wounds on them it is very possible as you said you heard one screaming. Don't leave them together for night, they can kill or seriously damage each other.


----------



## Jas (Apr 16, 2020)

ok. But thats all, they spent the night together. they played in the morning together, then they were in the cage whole day. 6PM onwards they are out and playing. No such fight as of now. Will check if I can make out their sexes. Will ask my Son to use something to separate them in case they are fighting. According to me they may just be playing with some nibbles. Although I did observe some fur in one of the mouths. Thanks for your comments. Let us wait for other members experience.


zuppa said:


> Hi. Did you check their sexes already? From what you described they could be both boys and what you witnessed will continue and will escalate into a serious fight so it would be best to separate them right now, you can neuter them when your vet will be available and wait 2 months after that so hormones calm down, then you can try bonding them so they can stay together again, but no guarantee they will bond especially if they had a major fight and will remember that.
> 
> You can't keep two males together because they can kill each other. With some exceptions some rabbits can be very calm and friendly, but most of boys would fight for dominance when mature.
> 
> Your son got injured because it was his mistake that he tried to separate them with his bare hands, he should use dustpan or broom or something but never do it with bare hands. You can check if they have any wounds on them it is very possible as you said you heard one screaming. Don't leave them together for night, they can kill or seriously damage each other.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 16, 2020)

I completely agree with @zuppa! Rabbits will most likely fight no matter what gender they are. You need to separate them and check their genders. If you have one male and one female, the female might be pregnant already. Rabbits do not "play-fight" like cats. If there is fighting at all, that means you have a problem. You need to house them separately until you can get them spayed and neutered. After that, you will need to properly bond them so they can be housed together. Bonding Bunnies.


----------



## Jas (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks Mariam But my Rabbits are bonded together. It is just one evening instance when they were playing together and suddenly something went wrong between them. I am keeping a watch on them now.


Mariam+Theo said:


> I completely agree with @zuppa! Rabbits will most likely fight no matter what gender they are. You need to separate them and check their genders. If you have one male and one female, the female might be pregnant already. Rabbits do not "play-fight" like cats. If there is fighting at all, that means you have a problem. You need to house them separately until you can get them spayed and neutered. After that, you will need to properly bond them so they can be housed together. Bonding Bunnies.


----------



## zuppa (Apr 16, 2020)

Jas said:


> Thanks Mariam But my Rabbits are bonded together. It is just one evening instance when they were playing together and suddenly something went wrong between them. I am keeping a watch on them now.


Don't want to disappoint you but your rabbits weren't bonded, they were still babies from same litter and babies always are getting along until they become 'teenagers', depending on breed and personal development somewhere between 10 weeks and 16 weeks. They become sexually active then and usually boys starting showing signs first, they need to sort out who's the top bun here and they will fight for dominance.

I know it is hard to believe and of course you can wait for more opinions but unfortunately your rabbits will only grow one way and they will never be babies again, if they had fight already that was sign for you that they need to be separated, another fight can start suddenly and even if you are there it can take seconds and you won't be able to change it back.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 16, 2020)

Jas said:


> Thanks Mariam But my Rabbits are bonded together. It is just one evening instance when they were playing together and suddenly something went wrong between them. I am keeping a watch on them now.


Baby bonds (the "bond" that holds rabbits together until their hormones kick in) is not a true bond. It will break and if the fight is large enough, they will never bond again. What your rabbits have is not a real bond. They will fight and they may never be able to live together again. The fight can turn violent quickly! If a fight does happen, one of the rabbits may die. If it does not die in the fight, vets may be needed to provide pain medicine and stitches, but if the wounds are really bad, the rabbit may need to be put to sleep. 

Rabbits Indoors says: Bonding Bunnies
_"*The FALSE bond:* Baby rabbits don't truly bond to each other or to an older rabbit-- at least not in the long term. Often owners will start out with* two sibling babies* and assume that because they are so cuddly together, they will surely remain best buddies forever. And, indeed, they appear to get along just wonderfully... initially. However, a funny thing happens to rabbits between 4 and 7 months of age. Those pesky hormones kick in and soon one or both of those sweet, docile babies can have a Jekyll & Hyde turn around. Before long, the rabbits are fighting. If a fight is severe enough (or there is no one present to stop such a fight), they will have little chance of ever bonding again. If you already have two babies, separate them until both are fixed."_


----------



## Jas (Apr 17, 2020)

Jas said:


> ok. But thats all, they spent the night together. they played in the morning together, then they were in the cage whole day. 6PM onwards they are out and playing. No such fight as of now. Will check if I can make out their sexes. Will ask my Son to use something to separate them in case they are fighting. According to me they may just be playing with some nibbles. Although I did observe some fur in one of the mouths. Thanks for your comments. Let us wait for other members experience.


Yes, they are both males. Thankfully they are fine now. No fight observed yesterday. This morning I cleaned them up with a wet cloth followed by dry cloth and finally combing. They were quite happy and licked my hands thoroughly.


----------



## Jas (Apr 17, 2020)

zuppa said:


> Thanks! She's a beauty! Her dad is a lionhead he's also harley and her fur is exceptionally thick and silky she looks like a fat girl but she isn't fat it's her gorgeous coat, very beautiful


So cute.


----------



## zuppa (Apr 17, 2020)

Jas said:


> So cute.


Thank you! She's very kind as well I love her a lot 



Jas said:


> Yes, they are both males. Thankfully they are fine now. No fight observed yesterday. This morning I cleaned them up with a wet cloth followed by dry cloth and finally combing. They were quite happy and licked my hands thoroughly.


That's great that they settled for now but expect fights in the future if they are only 10 weeks now. If you see humping, circling and then fur flying it would be safer to separate them until they are neutered (+ wait 2 months after neutering before rebonding them).

You may think maybe your rabbits are not like every other rabbit and they will stay bonded, I can understand that you won't trust until you witness that, well, good luck hopefully you'll be able to stop them when needed.


----------



## Diane R (Apr 17, 2020)

Sophie French Lop Mum said:


> Thank you I will be getting them spayed when they are old enough


Rabbit vets in the UK spay from 16 weeks. As your bunnies are fighting this may be considered an emergency, I would look into getting them spayed now. Find a rabbit vet here: Rabbit Friendly Vet List


----------



## Diane R (Apr 17, 2020)

Jas said:


> Hi 2 of my rabbits are siblings, I got them on 15th of March when they were about a month old max. They have grown since then but still drink milk from syringe once in the morning and once in the evening. During day time they feed on Dried grass, Hay and pellets. They love coriander, carrots and french beans. My sofa is often their dancing and jumping ground and they run and jump on it while I am sitting next to them. Yesterday on 15th April they were playing as normal and seemed very happy. Suddenly they were chasing each other in small circles and fell off the sofa. Then they were like face to face and I heard a scream. I got worried and separated them, cuddled them and they were fine. Later when I was in the wash room they started again and my 29 year old son tried to separate them with his hands. Knowingly or accidentally one of them bit him on his hand. Can any one explain this behaviour? Anything to worry about? My Vet is too busy due to lock down and I need advise. Of course they were together whole night peacefully. Morning also went well. there after they were again put in the cage. Lunch time I opened the cage and they were moving around and suddenly one was chasing the other at high speed. I just commanded NO, NO and they both settled. I am sharing today lunch time pics of them.


It's referred aggression, the bite. You need to separate them and have them neutered, then wait 8 weeks before you attempt to rebond them. And when you do, wear thick gloves!


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Apr 17, 2020)

I wish you luck, everyone already said it perfect!


----------



## JenGibs (Apr 17, 2020)

Sophie French Lop Mum said:


> View attachment 45739


Too cute but PLEASE separate them. One good fight and you may never be able to bond them or lose one altogether. You KNOW they will fight as it has happened. Please be safe rather than regretful later when something bad happens. As long as they can safely see each other, they will not lose any bond they already have but by doing this, its so dangerous. It takes a split second for someone to turn their eyes away and it is too late. They are FAST.
Also, sexing is very hard! Have it done professionally or you may have babies in 34 days!


----------



## ladysown (Apr 17, 2020)

you don't need to block their vision of each other. Just make sure they can't reach each other to do damage. What you are doing now works. Let one out, keep the other in, and then vice versa. That is VERY good thinking. You got this. It's good.


----------



## Jas (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks every one for your valuable suggestions. I really appreciate your concern. Now 3 days have passed since the fight or nibble whatever it was. They do run after each other now and play and jump together but havent seen them fight. Now they are only let out in the morning at 6:30 AM till 9:00 AM, then 2:00 PM to 3 PM and finally 6 PM till mid night. But I always keep a dust pan handy to train them not to fight. They always sleep next to each other any time of the day. I dont want to separate them. Each one has its own personality. One of them comes to me every time I am sitting but the other one does that sometimes.


----------



## Jas (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi Guys
Just an update that my bunnies are really getting along very well. If one is missing for some time, other will run every where and check every hiding place to find the other one. I just need to know what is it on the underside of them? I am posting pics of both as 1 and 2. Would appreciate if some experts can comment on this. Thanks in advance. Is it anyway related to their sexes?


----------



## Jas (Jun 10, 2020)

One more thing, they some times eat very less and even the poo is also less. Like yesterday and day before. Anything to worry. They are playful and active otherwise.


----------



## Mac189 (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm generally very bad at sexing rabbits (I've tried and tried to learn the difference when they are young, have studied all the pics and STILL can't get it) but those are definitely males. The testicles are very apparent.
I would really recommend neutering or separating. Male rabbits are known to spontaneously decide to try to castrate each other and the trauma/stress can easily leave one or both dead.

I had two bucks that got along great for a while, then tried to hurt each other. It can happen anytime, day or night.


----------



## Jas (Jun 11, 2020)

May be they are males but they get along very well so far.


----------



## Mac189 (Jun 11, 2020)

Jas said:


> May be they are males but they get along very well so far.


They are very young and the peace is unlikely to last, it's a situation that is very likely to go sour when they are fully mature.


----------



## Jas (Jun 11, 2020)

Their droppings have reduced in size and quantity from last few days. But they are active. Food intake also is lower. Anything to worry about?


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jun 11, 2020)

I would worry about Gi-stasis. Have they been sitting hunched up like the rabbit in the picture? Have there been any changes in diet, housing, etc?


----------



## Jas (Jun 11, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I would worry about Gi-stasis. Have they been sitting hunched up like the rabbit in the picture? Have there been any changes in diet, housing, etc?


Not at all. They are active as usual, play full. Have their milk, hay, sunflower seeds and linum seeds, Pellets, coriander and green washed & dried grass. They climb on chairs and run around as usual. Their housing is also same. By the way what is the remedy for Gi-Stasis?


----------



## zuppa (Jun 11, 2020)

Jas said:


> Their droppings have reduced in size and quantity from last few days. But they are active. Food intake also is lower. Anything to worry about?


Hi, would you mind starting your own thread so you can get help with your rabbits, this thread was on a different subject and it is a bit confusing since people are replying to your questions and other people to OP questions. I think it would be fair!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jun 11, 2020)

Jas said:


> Not at all. They are active as usual, play full. Have their milk, hay, sunflower seeds and linum seeds, Pellets, coriander and green washed & dried grass. They climb on chairs and run around as usual. Their housing is also same. By the way what is the remedy for Gi-Stasis?


They get milk? That is awful for them so I would remove the milk ASAP. Do not give them too many sunflower seeds or flax seeds because they will make your rabbit fat. Be careful in allowing them to climb on chairs. There are many stories of rabbits falling off chairs and being seriously injured. 
There are many ways to cure stasis, but they all include a large vet bill. 

Also, I agree with @zuppa completely!


----------



## Jas (Jun 13, 2020)

Ok. Will close it right here. Got your suggestions. Thanks every one.


----------

